# Der ANGLERBOARD Adventskalender



## rippi (26. November 2021)

Ein extrem übelst kluger Mensch sagte einmal: "Wenn es Sachen für lau gibt, bin ich dabei." Und ich denke ich habe Recht.


----------



## yukonjack (26. November 2021)

Sehr schön. Habe wieder richtig Lust da mitzumachen.


----------



## Bronni (26. November 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Habe wieder richtig Lust da mitzumachen.


Geht mir auch so, freue mich schon.


----------



## Hering 58 (26. November 2021)

Ich freue mich auch schon.


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. November 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auch schon.


Ja ich auch.
Aber der Anglerstuhl hat gar kein Bierhalter


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. November 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ja ich auch.
> Aber der Anglerstuhl hat gar kein Bierhalter


und der TRO keinen Fisch drin, voll der Beschiss hier   
Ich werde bestimmt auch mal wieder mein Glück versuchen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. November 2021)

Oh, welch ein Stress. Da ist man ja wieder den ganzen Tag online


----------



## Hering 58 (26. November 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ja ich auch.
> Aber der Anglerstuhl hat gar kein Bierhalter


Und was ist mit Angeln?


----------



## Lajos1 (26. November 2021)

Hallo,

nachdem es bei mir am 28.11. auch die ersten Lebkuchen gibt ist das ein guter Auftakt für den Advent  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (26. November 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem es bei mir am 28.11. auch die ersten Lebkuchen gibt ist das ein guter Auftakt für den Advent  .
> 
> ...


Du hälst so lange durch?
Mein Fleisch wird schon Mitte November schwach.


----------



## KadeTTHH (26. November 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem es bei mir am 28.11. auch die ersten Lebkuchen gibt ist das ein guter Auftakt für den Advent  .
> 
> ...


Wie, ihr hattet noch keine?


----------



## Lajos1 (26. November 2021)

Hallo Abenteuersuchen  und KadeTTHH ,

alter Grundsatz von mir; Lebkuchen erst ab dem 1. Advent bis spätestens 6. Januar .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Finke20 (26. November 2021)

Ist es schon wieder so weit .


----------



## burlikomm (26. November 2021)

Ich freue mich auch schon.


----------



## Blueser (26. November 2021)

Ja, dass es bald vorbei ist ...


----------



## Polarfuchs (26. November 2021)

Keinen Schimmer, wie das läuft, aber das finde ich schon noch raus...


----------



## kingandre88 (27. November 2021)

Cool.Ich drücke allen die Daumen


----------



## EnnoKvs (27. November 2021)

Adzventzkalendzer klingt super 
Allen Teilnahmenden viel Glück und eine dicke Bescherung


----------



## Elmar Elfers (27. November 2021)

Lebkuchen sind bei uns jetzt auch schon drei Wochen am Start. Arbeite noch den Lebkuchen 2020 ab   Weihnachtliche Deko folgt aber erst am 1. Advent. Viel Erfolg beim Weihnachtskalender!


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (27. November 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Abenteuersuchen  und KadeTTHH ,
> 
> alter Grundsatz von mir; Lebkuchen erst ab dem 1. Advent bis spätestens 6. Januar .
> 
> ...


Ich halte mich da an die O bis O Regel wie beim Reifenwechseln.
In dem Fall also von „Oh wie geil, die gibts wieder zu kaufen“ bis „Oh mein Gott, schneidet mich auf und holt es raus!“


----------



## Gräffinski (28. November 2021)

Juhu, ich mache gerne mit


----------



## fredolf (28. November 2021)

Na dann loooos !


----------



## aesche100 (28. November 2021)

Ich bin gerne mit dabei. Hoffentlich gibt es etwas für mich zu gewinnen


----------



## Verstrahlt (29. November 2021)

uii Super  vielleicht hab ich ja Glück


----------



## Carphunter87 (29. November 2021)

Och es wäre schon toll


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (29. November 2021)

Nice und vielen Dank an die AB-Redaktion.
Bin gespannt wie man Teilnimmt, denn herauslesen konnte ich es nicht


----------



## hanzz (29. November 2021)

f4c3onl1n3 schrieb:


> Nice und vielen Dank an die AB-Redaktion.
> Bin gespannt wie man Teilnimmt, denn herauslesen konnte ich es nicht


Ab 1.12. auf der Startseite nach der Tagesaktion schauen, draufclicken, lesen. Da steht dann immer wie man teilnimmt.
Vielleicht gewinnen.


----------



## Stippi68 (29. November 2021)

Ich verstehe es auch nicht. Auf der Startseite steht Teilnahmebedingen: HIER! Wenn man es anklickt erscheinen die Teilnahmebedingungen. Dort soll ein Formular ausgefüllt werden. Ich kann das Formular nicht sehen oder übersehe es.


----------



## Forelle74 (29. November 2021)

Stippi68 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es auch nicht. Auf der Startseite steht Teilnahmebedingen: HIER! Wenn man es anklickt erscheinen die Teilnahmebedingungen. Dort soll ein Formular ausgefüllt werden. Ich kann das Formular nicht sehen oder übersehe es.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 391464
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 391465


Bei mir ist ein Thread auf der Startseite.
Auf den Home Button klicken. 
Dann kommt s gleich.


----------



## zokker (29. November 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ab 1.12. auf der Startseite nach der Tagesaktion schauen, draufclicken, lesen. Da steht dann immer wie man teilnimmt.
> Vielleicht gewinnen.





Stippi68 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es auch nicht. Auf der Startseite steht Teilnahmebedingen: HIER! Wenn man es anklickt erscheinen die Teilnahmebedingungen. Dort soll ein Formular ausgefüllt werden. Ich kann das Formular nicht sehen oder übersehe es.



Vielleich mal bis 1.12. abwarten


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. November 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Vielleich mal bis 1.12. abwarten



Wäre eine logische Antwort gewesen, wenn der Adventskalender nicht bereits zum 1. Advent gestartet hätte. Guckst du hier: https://www.anglerboard.de/ams/advent-advent-ruten-zu-gewinnen.395/#comments

Zitat:
"
*Um an der Verlosung teilzunehmen schreibt uns in die Kommentare, wie oft Ihr in 2021 zum Karpfenangeln wart (ist nicht entscheidend, für den Gewinn! Der Zufallsgenerator entscheidet!)*
Das Gewinnspiel endet am Montag, 29.11.2021"


----------



## zokker (29. November 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wäre eine logische Antwort gewesen, wenn der Adventskalender nicht bereits zum 1. Advent gestartet hätte. Guckst du hier: https://www.anglerboard.de/ams/advent-advent-ruten-zu-gewinnen.395/#comments


"Das sieht sehr übersichtlich aus!"


----------



## Christian.Siegler (29. November 2021)

Das sind nur allgemeine Teilnahmebedingungen für eine Vielzahl von unterschieldichen Gewinnspielen. Ein Formular muss hierfür nicht ausgefüllt werden.
Bei jedem Kalendertürchen wird irgend eine Frage gestellt oder ein Kommentar erwartet. Anschließend entscheidet der Zufallsgenerator. Ist also recht einfach, denke ich. Kann man nicht so viel verkehrt machen (außer nicht dran teilzunehmen ).


----------



## FischFreund84 (29. November 2021)

Oha, da habe ich die erste Chance ja bereits verpasst, da schon ausgelost wurde.
Ist aber eine sehr schöne Aktion. Vielleicht habe ich ja irgendwann im Laufe des Advents mal Glück.


----------



## burlikomm (30. November 2021)

Ist es schon wieder so weit


----------



## KadeTTHH (1. Dezember 2021)

Wo bleibt Türrchen Nr 1?
Wir haben schon lange den 1.12.!


----------



## yukonjack (6. Januar 2022)

Hallo, Türchen 20 ist heute angekommen. Vielen Dank, ich habe mich sehr gefreut.


----------



## Hering 58 (6. Januar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Hallo, Türchen 20 ist heute angekommen. Vielen Dank, ich habe mich sehr gefreut.


Glückwunsch ,dann kann es ja los gehen.


----------



## yukonjack (6. Januar 2022)

Danke dir. Kann ich wirklich gut gebrauchen, 0,148mm und 7,7Kg Tragkraft. Fast ne Universalschnur.


----------

